# Quickist way to eat oats



## td3

a bowl of oats with water can take me anything up to an hour to eat.

so whats the best way to prepare them and consume them fast.


----------



## Pikey1466867920

if you don't like them which is I guess what you're saying add them to a whey shake and drink them down, not a great texture but they're inside you fast.


----------



## Guest

do you cook them???

i just get 150-200 grams (usually 150g) of oats in a cup and pour on a little bit of water/milk, let them soak it up for about 30 secs and then eat,eat,eat.

takes me no longer than 1 minute to have that amount.


----------



## FAT BOY

lol a hour  if you dont like em eat somthing else or like pikey says drink em


----------



## Tall

scottswald said:


> do you cook them???
> 
> i just get 150-200 grams (usually 150g) of oats in a cup and pour on a little bit of water/milk, let them soak it up for about 30 secs and then eat,eat,eat.
> 
> takes me no longer than 1 minute to have that amount.


I will give you £10 if you can eat 200g (dry weight) of oats in less than 1min :becky:

Drink em. You are missing out one part of the digestive process by drinking them (we were discussing this with Rach the other day) which shouldn't matter too much, but you may benefit from taking a digestive enzyme tablet to make sure you get all the goodness.


----------



## Guest

Tall said:


> I will give you £10 if you can eat 200g (dry weight) of oats in less than 1min :becky:


it's not that hard, just one spoon after another, sometimes i don't bother chewing, i actually do this 4-5 times a day.


----------



## Tall

scottswald said:


> it's not that hard, just one spoon after another, sometimes i don't bother chewing, i actually do this 4-5 times a day.


You eat 1kg of oats per day???

Your dumps must be the size of a breeze block.


----------



## Guest

Tall said:


> You eat 1kg of oats per day???
> 
> Your dumps must be the size of a breeze block.


well, it usually ends up 900g dry weight.


----------



## Tall

scottswald said:


> well, it usually ends up 900g dry weight.


> 600g of carbs ED? Heck.


----------



## Guest

Tall said:


> > 600g of carbs ED? Heck.


funny thing is, it doesn't even get boring :becky:


----------



## LeeB

scotts a fkin machine man!!! honestly if i didnt know this lad was as honest as they come i wouldnt believe him!!

scotts my trainin partner and only 18 years old... but the way hes progressing its getting a bit scary now... but hes a great kick up the backside for me - and thats just trying to keep up with the weights hes shifting!


----------



## donggle

LeeB said:
 

> scotts a fkin machine man!!! honestly if i didnt know this lad was as honest as they come i wouldnt believe him!!
> 
> scotts my trainin partner and only 18 years old... but the way hes progressing its getting a bit scary now... but hes a great kick up the backside for me - and thats just trying to keep up with the weights hes shifting!


no wonder with 600g of carbs a day just from oats!


----------



## flug

Pour down toilet, cut out the middle man


----------



## Guest

flug said:


> Pour down toilet, cut out the middle man


but i like being the middle man :becky:


----------



## Guest

LeeB said:


> scotts a fkin machine man!!! honestly if i didnt know this lad was as honest as they come i wouldnt believe him!!
> 
> scotts my trainin partner and only 18 years old... but the way hes progressing its getting a bit scary now... but hes a great kick up the backside for me - and thats just trying to keep up with the weights hes shifting!


oooh Lee, you're making me blush


----------



## LeeB

i think youll find thats the big-ass lump of oats scraping through ya thats doin that mate lol


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934

1 hour to eats oats!! wow,you must be eating them with chop sticks lol

On a serious note like stated in previous post just put them in a shaker and leave over night,in the morning just add your favorite protein and a bit of splenda if you like and walla. Its easy to suck it down.

Ive started to use 200 ml of egg nation with a scoop of protein.


----------



## Neil R

Scott, If its working for ya it don't matter what anyone thinks or says!!

Results count for EVERYTHING...words don't mean sh1t!!


----------



## boblfc

I put my oats in a dry blender and turn them into a powder then mix a little in a bowl as usual but be aware u now have oat cement


----------



## smurf

i use ready oats (asda's ready brek) its very fine and blends easy in my shakes.

1 cup oats

400ml water

bag of strawberries and bananas pieces (smoothie bag)

60gm whey protein

heaped table spoon of flax seed powder.

blend and drink.


----------



## magicman

mate add skimmed milk to it they will taste rank with water


----------



## Tall

magicman said:


> mate add skimmed milk to it they will taste rank with water


I prefer them with water and a tiny tiny amount of jam. Really nice.


----------



## stone14

scottswald said:


> funny thing is, it doesn't even get boring :becky:


do u mix it with anything to change the taste?


----------



## CrisR

am i the only one that eats them warm???

in a bowl skimmed milk and a min in the microwave.

am i missing some information here lol lol


----------



## james22

im with you CrisR, fill up a bowl, splash on the semi skimmed, one minute in the microwave, toppped with some honey or fruit.

Slides back a treat!

I dont like the sound of water based oats. But then i find drinking water bases PWO shakes sickly, i have to drink it with milk.


----------

